# my change of plans



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 16, 2011)

okay, not sure if i told you guys but i had placed an order for a female high white extreme.. i just spoke to bobby on the phone and changed my order to a male  again, im sure this applies to others as well but mine is being shipped out monday for a tuesday arrival. im pretty sure others will be as well. so i just figured id let you guys know whats going on


----------



## reptastic (Jul 16, 2011)

Cool, be ready for a huge lizards lol, i have a male from last season thats 40"+ already and he hinernated for 5-6mos.


----------



## fisheric (Jul 16, 2011)

Dereks-Dragons said:


> okay, not sure if i told you guys but i had placed an order for a female high white extreme.. i just spoke to bobby on the phone and changed my order to a male  again, im sure this applies to others as well but mine is being shipped out monday for a tuesday arrival. im pretty sure others will be as well. so i just figured id let you guys know whats going on



Yep, I already took off Tuesday from work so I can be there when the mailman arrives.

*very excited*


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 16, 2011)

me too lol. im 15 and i work for my dads construction company, i told my father last week i was taking tuesday off haha


----------



## fisheric (Jul 16, 2011)

Dereks-Dragons said:


> me too lol. im 15 and i work for my dads construction company, i told my father last week i was taking tuesday off haha



What do you do about school?


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 16, 2011)

fisheric said:


> Dereks-Dragons said:
> 
> 
> > me too lol. im 15 and i work for my dads construction company, i told my father last week i was taking tuesday off haha
> ...




i only work summers for my dad, 10$ an hour about 400-500$ a week usually. durring the school year i dont work but i have money because i breed bearded dragons . im going into 11th grade


----------



## fisheric (Jul 16, 2011)

Dereks-Dragons said:


> fisheric said:
> 
> 
> > Dereks-Dragons said:
> ...



Cool, sounds like a good job. Sounds like our tegus will be siblings.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 16, 2011)

we will be related by tegu  i cant wait to watch my babies siblings grow too


----------



## fisheric (Jul 16, 2011)

Dereks-Dragons said:


> we will be related by tegu  i cant wait to watch my babies siblings grow too



same here. it will be interesting to see the similarities and differences between them. Did you request a male or female?


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 16, 2011)

male


----------



## fisheric (Jul 16, 2011)

Dereks-Dragons said:


> male



man do i have bad short term memory...


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 17, 2011)

What do you mean? Lol


----------



## fisheric (Jul 18, 2011)

Dereks-Dragons said:


> i just spoke to bobby on the phone and changed my order to a male


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh Haha I guess I do as well :b


----------

